# 2021 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ 250hp ProXS



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
2021 Shoalwater 23 Cat powered by a 250 Mercury ProXS. Options include 8ft Power Pole Pro II, 15" raised box w/ rear live well, bubble console w/ two 4bank rodholders, bucket seats, removable rear bench seat, black powder coated aluminum, custom decals, Simrad GPS/Fish finder, 61gal in floor fuel cell, lenco trim tabs, LED navigation lights, transom livewell, aluminum trailer w/ aluminum wheels and spare tire. 47hrs warranty until 3/26/26. $79,995 plus ttl.
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics. Call us today 361-651-2628.
Boats FOR fishermen, By fishermen!


----------

